# Teaser! Bazinga! Late Nov!



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## vicTor

yes !!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Munro31

On my way!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Munro31 said:


> On my way!!!



Slow walk via Harrismith, you should make it by Late November...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius

Yes please uncle; EPIC NEWS!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Been a member here since 2015 and this will be my first VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans

I guess I will have to start saving and I reckon Black Friday spending is out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Marius Keinhans said:


> I guess I will have to start saving and I reckon Black Friday spending is out.


If you can walk out of Vapecon without something ''new'' , you are broke a. f. or you lost your pin number ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

I hope its not going to be an arena full of disposables

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Reasons to go ...*

FRIENDS 
FOOD / FEER , sorry - beer
FREEBIES 
FUN 
FINANCIAL RUIN 
FABULOUS VAPECON GIRLS

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31

vicTor said:


> I hope its not going to be an arena full of disposables


You also feeling the disposables fatigue? It was very interesting when they came out, but now it's way pass that.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Munro31 said:


> You also feeling the disposables fatigue? It was very interesting when they came out, but now it's way pass that.


Don't knock the disposables too much. It definitely got me off smoking. I would never have tried a Mod and a tank just to see if it might work. To be honest, I did not even know what a mod or a tank or a coil was for a while after I stopped smoking. It was only *after* I stopped that I started to do some more googling. Believe me, vape shops can be very intimidating for non-vapers (smokers).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> FABULOUS VAPECON GIRLS

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## JacoF

Will be my first VapeCon this year. Use to drive past the venue for a long time when I was working in PTA west

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Munro31

Marius Keinhans said:


> Don't knock the disposables too much. It definitely got me off smoking. I would never have tried a Mod and a tank just to see if it might work. To be honest, I did not even know what a mod or a tank or a coil was for a while after I stopped smoking. It was only *after* I stopped that I started to do some more googling. Believe me, vape shops can be very intimidating for non-vapers (smokers).


I definitely agree! There is a place for them, but there needs to be more balance with new devices coming out, it cannot just be disposables. How you explained now is a good example: getting you off smokes first, then you transition because it's wasteful just using disposables, so you go to rebuildables with a mod and battery. From there very little is happening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Munro31 said:


> I definitely agree! There is a place for them, but there needs to be more balance with new devices coming out, it cannot just be disposables. How you explained now is a good example: getting you off smokes first, then you transition because it's wasteful just using disposables, so you go to rebuildables with a mod and battery. From there very little is happening.


I totally agree. There are too many disposables on the market and maybe the vape shops could play a roll here. They should still stock them, but maybe promote it a bit less vigorously. _Just my 2cents_.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Disposables are here to stay and will form a massive part of the vape scene for a long time to come. The massive percentage of disposables that are part of the vape shops these days totally surprises me, but I guess the vast majority just want a pickup and go vape as they had with cigarettes. Most people don't want to have to refill;l, rewick and recoil.

Really sad for us hobbyists but our niche market of Mods and RBA's will always be around... but I fear not as in abundance as we would like.

I hate disposables and nic salts but guess they are a great way to get a smoker off stinkies. 

I have no doubt that there will be a plethora of disposables at this year's VapeCon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Rob Fisher said:


> Disposables are here to stay and will form a massive part of the vape scene for a long time to come. The massive percentage of disposables that are part of the vape shops these days totally surprises me, but I guess the vast majority just want a pickup and go vape as they had with cigarettes. Most people don't want to have to refill;l, rewick and recoil.
> 
> Really sad for us hobbyists but our niche market of Mods and RBA's will always be around... but I fear not as in abundance as we would like.
> 
> I hate disposables and nic salts but guess they are a great way to get a smoker off stinkies.
> 
> I have no doubt that there will be a plethora of disposables at this year's VapeCon.



My experience was that after you kicked the smoking habit, it really does not take long to realize just how expensive these disposables really are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> I hope its not going to be an arena full of disposables

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------

